# الان شريط طقس الاكليل للمرنم الشماس بولس ملاك  لينكات مباشرة



## عادل غطاس (3 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه لكل اخوتي


الان حصريا 


شريط طقس الاكليل 


للمرنم الشماس 


بولس ملاك

http://www.4shared.com/file/72503048/e46fe92e/taks-alaklel.html:crazy_pil


----------



## SALVATION (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتييير ليك عادل
تسلم ايدك
مشكووووووووووووووووو​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا عادل ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## عادل غطاس (3 ديسمبر 2008)

:warning:


----------



## عادل غطاس (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا        علي     ردودكم                    وربنا يعوضكم:download:


----------



## remongirgis (4 فبراير 2009)

*طقس الاكليل بصوت بولس ملاك*

*





*​*الى كل عريس او عروسة مقبل على الزواج دعوة لنتعرف على طقس الاكليل بصوت الشماس بولس ملاك المرتل الشريط مسجل حسب اعتمادة من اللجنة الطقسية للمجمع المقدس الشريط لمدة ساعة ونصف ومقسم على خمس اجزاء ويجب تحميلهم مع بعض وفك ضغطهم فى مجلد واحد


**part1.rar

.part2.rar

.part3.rar

.part4.rar

part5.rar

صلوا من اجلنا
 *​*
*​


----------



## romyo (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: طقس الاكليل بصوت بولس ملاك*


ربنا يبارك تعبك
جارررررررررررى التحميل 
هسمعهم واقولك رائى
​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: طقس الاكليل بصوت بولس ملاك*

جارى التحميل 

شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك​


----------



## cobcob (5 فبراير 2009)

*الموضوع مكرر 
لذلك تم دمجه مع سابقه​*


----------



## عمت (30 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

